# cherry bowl



## kghinsr (Sep 27, 2012)

this is a large cherry bowl
measures 17 inch across and 6.5 inch deep
it is rough turned and will now go into a paper bag
for the drying process
I hope for no cracks

[attachment=11240]
[attachment=11241]
[attachment=11242]
[attachment=11243]


----------



## DKMD (Sep 27, 2012)

That's a monster! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## dean jordan (Sep 28, 2012)

looks great. you might want to end seal the end grain both inside and outside.Good luck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 28, 2012)

dean jordan said:


> looks great. you might want to end seal the end grain both inside and outside.Good luck


Agreed! You need every advantage when trying to dry cherry.


----------

